# Using pools at different resorts?



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 5, 2013)

We will be staying at OKW next May.  I'm starting to plan out our stay.  The day we arrive, we are not going to any parks.  But, we will be having dinner at the Grand Floridian.  Is it possible for us to go over early and use the pools?  If so, are there any places for us to change into clothes for our dinner there?

I'm assuming not, but wanted to check.  Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you a DVC owner?  If so, the answer is yes (with permission of the GF front desk).  If you are not, the answer is no.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 5, 2013)

I am not a DVC owner, but renting from one.  I guess that means no.  Oh well.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 17, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I am not a DVC owner, but renting from one.  I guess that means no.  Oh well.


Well, Brian's generally the expert, but I think it you are staying on points rented from a DVC owner, you should get pool-hopping privileges. Your Key to the World card should say DVC on it.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2013)

...except that there will no longer be KTTW cards in the relatively near future---and May could well be past the changeover point.  The Value resorts have already stopped using them in favor of Magic Bands only.

The Magic Bands do encode whether the stay is as a (guest of a) DVC Member, but that probably won't be used for most DVC perks.  Instead, I expect they will rely entirely on the blue Member ID card.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 19, 2013)

bnoble said:


> ...except that there will no longer be KTTW cards in the relatively near future---and May could well be past the changeover point.  The Value resorts have already stopped using them in favor of Magic Bands only.
> 
> The Magic Bands do encode whether the stay is as a (guest of a) DVC Member, but that probably won't be used for most DVC perks.  Instead, I expect they will rely entirely on the blue Member ID card.


Hmmm, good point. I don't know if security will scan the Magic Bands or just ask to see a Member ID card.

On the other hand, the chance that someone pool hopping will be asked to prove that they have a DVC Points reservation is quite low. And, if the person did have pool hopping privileges, there really would be no chance of their getting in trouble for pool hopping-- if security looked up the person's reservation, they would see that it is in fact a DVC Points reservation. 

If I were the Original Poster, I would ask the DVC contract owner to check the pool hopping rules and see if pool hopping does apply to guests (I'm pretty sure it does) and whether pool hopping is in effect for the dates I was staying and the pools I was interested in. If the answer is yes, I wouldn't worry about the lack of a DVC member card.

Also, if one is staying on DVC Points, it will say so on one's parking pass. If you drive to the pool, you would need to leave the pass on your dashboard, but you could offer to walk security to the car and show them the pass. Frankly, I don't think they'd bother to ask.

I love trying out different pools, but rarely use my pool hopping privileges because it's such a hassle to go swimming at a pool far from your room. You need to bring dry clothes, shampoo, etc. It's easier just to swim at the resort where you're staying.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 19, 2013)

Renters technically are not "guests"---and the Member is supposed to inform Member Services when they rent.  Few do, though.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jan 4, 2014)

People who "rent points" from a DVC member are not entitled to any DVC perks, including pool hopping.  Plus with the gating of the pools at WDW, you might need to have a wristband for that pool.  

Renting points makes you a customer of the member, not a guest of the member.  A guest of a DVC member had not compensated the member for the stay and is staying with the member on their reservation.  Even then, the guest is not entitled to all the perks of DVC membership.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 6, 2014)

JudyS said:


> If I were the Original Poster, I would ask the DVC contract owner to check the pool hopping rules and see if pool hopping does apply to guests (I'm pretty sure it does) and whether pool hopping is in effect for the dates I was staying and the pools I was interested in. If the answer is yes, I wouldn't worry about the lack of a DVC member card.


Pool hopping is a member perk, just like the annual pass and the DVC discount.  It is not a perk for booking with points.

Whether or not it is enforced is a different question.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 2, 2014)

Info on pool hopping from DVC member site:


Pool Hopping Information




When staying on your Membership at any Disney Vacation Club Resort at the Walt Disney World Resort, or Disney's Vero Beach Resort,you and any Guests staying with you are permitted to use most of the other Disney Vacation Club and Walt Disney World Resort hotel pools (in addition to the pool at the resort hotel at which you are staying) if they are not at capacity. If the pool you are visiting reaches capacity, you may be asked to leave in order to accommodate Guests of that resort hotel. Please check with a host or hostess at the front desk of the resort you wish to visit before you go to find out about pool-access availability. You must present your current Key to the World card with your "DVC Member" designation on it to use the other resort hotel pools. Pool hopping is not available at Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort, Uzima Pool and Samawati Springs Pool at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts, the leisure pool at Disney's Beach Club Villas, and the pools at Disney's Art of Animation Resort. There are no exceptions to this policy.

 Resort hotel pools may become unavailable from time to time due to capacity limitations. Due to the high occupancy that is expected, you and any Guests staying with you may not pool hop during the following dates*:
 February 16 - 23 (Sun-Sat)
 April 12 - April 26 (Sat - Sat)
 May 23 - 26 (Fri - Mon)
 June 28 - July 7 (Sat - Mon)
 August 29 - September 1 (Fri - Mon)
 November 24 - 29 (Mon - Sat)
 Dec 20, 2014 - Jan. 4, 2015 (Sat - Sun)

 *Other restricted dates may be added based on projected pool capacity.

 As a reminder, please be mindful of the limited number of pool chairs available, and refrain from leaving towels or personal items on unoccupied pool chairs.

______________
Am surprised that it doesn't include the Grand Floridian in No hopping, but then it also refers to KTTW card and not Magic Band.


----------

